# Freesync/Gsync - braucht man das?



## kaltes_eisen (15. August 2016)

Hallo ich habe seit Jahren "nur" ein ASUS 24" Monitor. Da nun ein neuer Grafikkartenkauf ansteht und ich mich daher  für Freesync/Gsync entscheiden müsste, wollte ich gern mal eure Meinungen dazu hören, eine Erklärung der beiden Systeme wäre auch ganz gut, hab mir zwar einiges dazu durchgelesen, aber so richtig vertstanden habe ich es leider nocht nicht. Ich nagele eigentlich immer meine FPS per Vsync fest und hatte bisher noch nie (oder habe es nicht erkannt) Screen tearing.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Wie nimmst du 30FPS oder weniger wahr?

Hast du eine AMD oder Nvidia GPU?


----------



## MfDoom (15. August 2016)

lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Das Bild wird ruhiger und wenn es ruckelt, dann ruckelt es gleichmässiger 
Es ist aber auch eine Technologie die noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, zumindest bei Freesync gibt es noch das ein oder andere Treiberproblem, je nach Monitor.


----------



## Darkscream (15. August 2016)

Bei Nvidia gibt es noch Fastsync, ist jetzt das gleiche wie Vsync, nur ohne nennenswerten Inputlag.
Hier müssen aber eben die FPS die der Monitor kann erreicht werden wie bei vsync auch.
Zumindest ist es für jeden Monitor geeignet.


----------



## kaltes_eisen (15. August 2016)

Also um die 30 FPS ruckelt das Bild bzw. sind die Bewegungen sehr zäh, aktuell habe ich AMD, bin aber noch schwer am überlegen ob ich auf den NVIDIA Zug aufspringe. Weis halt nicht ob mir einfach ein 120 Hz Monitor reichen würde. Problem ist halt ich weis nicht wie die beiden Techniken arbeiten und ob ich dann mit z.B. höheren Frequenzen doch lieber auf diese Technik setzen sollte.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Also bei Nvidia bist du an Nvidia/GSync gebunden, bis der TFT ausfällt. Bei FS hast du die Chance das Nvidia das auch unterstützt (Wenn die mal von ihren Propitären Stoff wegkommen)

Und der Vorteil von FS/GS ist gerade der niedrige FPS Bereich, wo durch die GPU gesteuerte Bildwiedergabe ein flüssigeres Bild entsteht.
Ob der TFT dann 120Hz oder mehr darstellen kann, ist in der Hinsicht irrelevant. Wenn die GPU das schafft, nimmt man das natürlich mit


----------



## kaltes_eisen (16. August 2016)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe passt diese Technik die Hz der FPS an.  Heißt wenn ich nun in einem Spiel 80 FPS schaffen würde, wird der Monitor auf die 80 Hz angepasst. Soweit richtig? Wenn ja, was passiert wenn ich jetzt unter dem Bereich falle, die der Monitor vor gibt, nehme jetzt mal 45-144 Hz an, ich schaffe aber nur 32 Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2016)

Framedoubling.


----------



## MfDoom (16. August 2016)

Framedoubling hört sich besser an als es ist, wie ich schon sagte, es ruckelt halt gleichmässiger. Wenn du bisher mit Vsync gut fährst könntest du auch dabei bleiben, die Synctechniken machen ja quasi dasselbe, nur direkter. 
Vsync hat für Shooter-Onlinespieler den Nachteil das man keine direkte Steuerungeingabe zu Bildausgabe hat, bei schnellen Spielen ist das bemerkbar. Bei Singleplayerspielen ist es in der Regel nicht so wichtig, ausser man legt Wert darauf.


----------

